# Murdering Algae. Need help, BBA, Dust.



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Got some bba and dust algae going on.
I've heard BBA is from high light or excess nutrients... in my case most likely both (this is on my 65), so I lowered the light now to only 2 bulbs on. There is BBA everywhere, on the substrate, plants, literally all over. I dosed today 30ml of flourish excel because I heard that would help so I'm waiting on that to work, dosed it this morning. 
So I need things to be at least CLOSE to "stable" while I'm gone for my 2 week vacation. What should I do to prevent even more algae growth while I'm gone? its covered all the plants and ill be surprised if many plants live whilst I'm gone.

Need advice before Friday when I leave! (2 days)


----------



## rustyrhodes (Apr 12, 2016)

Look up “one two punch” for BBA. It involves H2O2 and Excel. More than can go into here but there is lots of info on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

DutchMuch said:


> Got some bba and dust algae going on.
> I've heard BBA is from high light or excess nutrients... in my case most likely both (this is on my 65), so I lowered the light now to only 2 bulbs on. There is BBA everywhere, on the substrate, plants, literally all over. I dosed today 30ml of flourish excel because I heard that would help so I'm waiting on that to work, dosed it this morning.
> So I need things to be at least CLOSE to "stable" while I'm gone for my 2 week vacation. What should I do to prevent even more algae growth while I'm gone? its covered all the plants and ill be surprised if many plants live whilst I'm gone.
> 
> Need advice before Friday when I leave! (2 days)


Stable consistent CO2 is needed to eliminate the BBA.
What is your pH drop?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Stable consistent CO2 is needed to eliminate the BBA.
> What is your pH drop?


yea I'm not one for fancy words when it comes to pressurized Co2...
I just know my drop checker is a greenish yellowish.

Link to one two punch, might do this. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/203684-one-two-punch-whole-tank-algae-treatment.html

*edit*
Doing the one two punch on my fluval V to experiment (right now) :fish2:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok so long update to this:
to kill bba i simply overdosed a bit with excel and it died miserably


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Now, you need to correct the problem(s) that caused the BBA outbreak. One of the usual suspects is a lack of having the same amount of CO2 in the water every time the lights are on. Another, is having too much light, or too little CO2 to match how much light you have. And, a third is not keeping control over any organic debris build-up.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

dont have the bba problem or algae issue anymore. That was a while ago, gone now. 
Most likely was your last listed choice, think the WC's helped it.


----------



## asad_200113 (Aug 24, 2017)

rustyrhodes said:


> Look up "one two punch" for BBA. It involves H2O2 and Excel. More than can go into here but there is lots of info on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used this method on my 120 and it cleared out some algae but not all mainly due to the lack of flow. Make sure to add extra power heads in order to aid in proper dispersion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

